# Made a video on STRAYLIGHT from Native Instruments



## ManchesterMusic (Jun 9, 2019)

Let's Play: Straylight from Native Instruments


Uber-dystopian grain instrument from Native. Truly impressed by the quality of the snapshots and playability of this product. Not just an expensive pad-machine.


----------

